# Haunted Radio (03/04/15)



## hauntedradio (Jun 7, 2010)

This week on Haunted Radio, we are kicking off the month of March with news on Spirit Halloween, American Horror Story, and more!!

Then, the Freek returns with the tale of a young woman who discovers the island she is staying on is in fact haunted by the dead. All of this and so much more on the March 4 edition of Haunted Radio!!


----------

